# Pymy?



## EYE MARK (Oct 2, 2009)

Was wondering if any reports from Pymatuning? With the slow bite at Skeeter I was thinking of giving it a try this weekend.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

There is a slow bite at squito?


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Went across the causeway yesterday afternoon and I didn't see anyone out on either side


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

EYE MARK said:


> Was wondering if any reports from Pymatuning? With the slow bite at Skeeter I was thinking of giving it a try this weekend.


Had a buddy there today on the south end. Ended up with a dozen nice perch and a couple nice crappie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Pymie is a great lake. My buddy did really good yesterday on the south end. 22fow on vibratos. He caught walleye, perch, crappie and catfish. Pymatuming is my next ice fishing destination.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Here's a map for anyone who needs it. Interactive, zoom it for contours.
i-Boating : Free Marine Navigation Charts & Fishing Maps


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Somewhat accurate


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Close enough, there is a depth offset option also depending on current pool.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Where does everybody access the lake by the dam was going to head there in the morning


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Everyone and their mother parks around the jamestown marina.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

hailtothethief said:


> Everyone and their mother parks around the jamestown marina.


Probably 200 shanties surrounding the marina yesterday


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Does anyone know if they have the gates open to get back to tuttle point yet?


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Its my understanding that they wont open the gate until the construction is finished sometime next year.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Now that's a heart breaker. I didn't even know they were under construction


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Now that's a heart breaker. I didn't even know they were under construction


True heartbreaker there my favorite area for sure...... going to hit Jamestown on Saturday


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Anybody do any good today? We got skunked. Fished north of stocker from 10 till 2:30.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Dink perch and dink bluegills at jamestown marina. Fished from 7am to 11. Lots of marks and lookers just couldnt make them bite


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

My number one tip for ice fishing at the moment....
Get far away from the crowds and find some fish that aren't pressured. I've literally watched the reaction of fish on livescope spook and go negative when a bunch of holes are drilled and people walking around.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Went out this morning 7:00-12:00, 13 fow 1-9" perch and 1 walleye, another Buddy caught a catfish and other buddy, skunked.


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Cueman how much snow was on the ice? I’m coming in the morning and wondered if I need the skis for the sled?


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Bigfillet said:


> Cueman how much snow was on the ice? I’m coming in the morning and wondered if I need the skis for the sled?


I'd say a couple inches of snow, it's not a bad pull, there was a good 8 inches of solid ice where we poked holes.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

I broke down and bought the eskimo fatfiah 946. Anyone have any input on it and did i make a mistake buying regular instead of insulated?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Outasync said:


> I broke down and bought the eskimo fatfiah 946. Anyone have any input on it and did i make a mistake buying regular instead of insulated?


No you’ll be fine! I’ve had both insulated and non-insulated Shacks. Insulation is nice but there are a couple drawbacks like weight and When it comes to my insulated a otter it seems to hold the cold in so if I’m fishing on a nice day when I don’t really need a heater but I want to fish inside my shack. I have to run it cause it gets cold and foggy in there. 

I mean it’s nice to have the thermal especially when it’s really really cold out but it’s not often that it’s really really cold out in Ohio. And it’s not often that you’re spending extended amounts of time in your shack like days and nights on end camping in it like some of the boys up north do. 

Might have have to run the heater more if it’s really cold but I think you’ll be very happy with your purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

The weight issue is why i went with the noninsulated. I noticed my quickfish 2 weighed 10 lbs extra after sitting for 6 hours. I figure my heater can run a little more and compensate. Ill get to try it next sunday


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i fished pymy yesturday by stroke island,6am-6pm 0 bite 0 fish,guys moved all time,everybody stragle.
i fished 10' water by myself,closes shantie 1/4 mile no fish,then i move to 18' no fish.
if you wonet to catch fish,you have to find them first.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I fished north of there on Friday 12’-18’ fow from 8:00 to 3:00. Had lookers but caught zip.
Saturday we fished north of the causeway 7:00-3:00 and got two cats between 4 guys. Didn’t move around much on Saturday but everyone else was so we figured it was futile.
funny story though..... gave a buddy a “RICHARD” jig as a joke and he ended up catching his only fish with it!!


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Any reports for the last couple days? I haven’t been out since last Sunday and it was pretty slow. Also how is the drag. Thanks


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

The drag is brutal if you're walking more than a couple hundred yards with a two man flip full of gear. Pack light and take your time!


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Any ice condition reports would be appreciated plan on fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Fished yesterday ice was still good found a few drain holes but nothing major. Still 7in plus everywhere I drilled. Shoreline was good everywhere I seen except at the boat ramp.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

bobberbucket said:


> No you’ll be fine! I’ve had both insulated and non-insulated Shacks. Insulation is nice but there are a couple drawbacks like weight and When it comes to my insulated a otter it seems to hold the cold in so if I’m fishing on a nice day when I don’t really need a heater but I want to fish inside my shack. I have to run it cause it gets cold and foggy in there.
> 
> I mean it’s nice to have the thermal especially when it’s really really cold out but it’s not often that it’s really really cold out in Ohio. And it’s not often that you’re spending extended amounts of time in your shack like days and nights on end camping in it like some of the boys up north do.
> 
> ...


That’s good to know on the insulation. I was think about upgrading to an insulated shanty. My non-insulated Shappel 4000 is black, and it get’s hot in there on sunny days without using the heater, which is really nice.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Im happy with my noninsulated. I just have to run my heater longer but no real drop off in warmth. And it not weighing 2000 lbs after yesterdays downpour was nice


----------

